# What are you shooting?



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was out at the range this morning and and brought my SP01 along to keep my now P01 company.

I had a little incident with some newbies earlier (posted in range reports) but later in my shooting session, and older gentleman with some nice revolvers came into the range to shoot.

I had a couple of SP01 mags pre-loaded with 19 rounds. I put a tartget out at the 7 yard mark and drilled the center out with all 19 rounds. I had already warmed up with my .22's so my sight picture was adjusted.

After pulling the target back, I saw the gentleman peeking into my booth and politely asked what I was shooting. He was in the process of loading and heard all of the rounds going off and just had to see what type of firearm could fire so many rounds so accurately.

He mentioned that the only semi-auto he would ever shoot was a 1911 but as I was leaving the range, I saw him at the gun counter checking out a stainless 75.

I think I converted someone this morning.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most auto's back in the day were not all that reliable like they are today. I would love to have a CZ 75B but I just haven't found the right deal yet. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Baldy, check out the EAA line of Witness pistols. Same gun as the CZ-75s but are made in Italy and are less expensive. They come in metal or polymer.


----------

